# Dutch government proposes knee lock to keep prisoners from escaping



## Yrys (21 Feb 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/Oddities/070220/K022008AU.html



> AMSTERDAM, Netherlands (AP) - The Dutch Justice Ministry is planning to test a new system to ensure prisoners do not slip away from their guards while on supervised parole - a knee brace that locks legs in a bend when they try to get away.
> 
> Justice Ministry spokesman Wim van der Weegen said the system could be compared with wheel clamps put on illegally parked cars. "But this is different because it's a flexible system," he said. "If the prisoner sticks to the rules, he won't notice it. But if he disobeys, then he can't run away."
> 
> ...


----------



## career_radio-checker (21 Feb 2007)

> Other ideas studied included injecting prisoners with sedatives or using electric shocks  to stop them from getting away. But the options were rejected as too intrusive, van der Weegen said.
> 
> The system under development works by sending an electric impulse that cramps a prisoner's leg muscles  automatically if the prisoner gets too far away from the guard.



Sooo, they're going to do it anyway?  ???

Whatever happened to the good ol' cheap ball and chain?


----------



## FastEddy (21 Feb 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Sooo, they're going to do it anyway?  ???
> 
> Whatever happened to the good ol' cheap ball and chain?




Better question, what ever happened to the "Good Old Prison means Prison, locked behind bars", not going to Hockey Games, Movies or Amusement Parks.

And before all the "Do Gooders" clamor on board, "What about attending their Mothers Funeral etc." well they should have thought about that, before they committed a Home Invasion and  beating a 80 year old couple and robbing them of their pitiful possession's.


----------



## career_radio-checker (21 Feb 2007)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Better question, what ever happened to the "Good Old Prison means Prison, locked behind bars", not going to Hockey Games, Movies or Amusement Parks.



It's zee Dutch, what did you expect from a country who legalized Marijuana, prostitution, and riding down pedestrians with bicycles?
Their liberal laws make make the US look like a strict sectarian state(legally wise).

Note: It's a point of observation, don't flame me I like both zee Dutch and the yanks.


----------



## Exarecr (21 Feb 2007)

With  everyone pretty much on the same page in regards to the "Liberalized" Dutch, how is the Dutch military these days. I can remember an encounter during my 4 CMBG days where we ambushed a group of sleeping Dutch soldiers who screamed sweet nothings at us for interupting their union sanctioned sleep(It was around 1800 hrs). Has time and training changed the somewhat pacifist Dutch army we usually ran into during the 80,s.


----------

